# HANGZHOU | Hangzhou Greenland Center | 310m x 2 | 1017ft x 2 | 67 fl x 2 | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*HANGZHOU | Greenland Center | 310m x 2 | 1017ft x 2 | 67 fl x 2 | Prep*

2x300m (official).
http://www.hzoiec.com/xwsd/236.htm

Proposal 1


















Proposal 2


















Proposal 3


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The first proposal looks too much like One Dubai.


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Proposal 1 looks the most sci-fi and agree, like the 850m One-Dubai, number 2 seems the most elegant


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

The second proposer for me!^^


----------



## hkhui (Feb 28, 2010)

Proposal 1 looks best to me. Looks like they incorporate some Chinese culture traits. Besides, the main tower looks like an H for Hangzhou :lol:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Proposal 1

I want...!!


----------



## MackMan (Aug 8, 2010)

Proposal 2 looks much better too me. I mean they both look amazing, but the second one is more my kind of taste.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

All 3 look good... but #2 is the best.


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

What!!? NUMBER ONE is #1


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm happy with either the first or second proposal. Do we know any of the architects?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Greenland may develop this project.
http://www.hzoiec.com/xwsd/962.htm


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

one dubai was my first thought as well. i like proposal 3, the most, but 1 is more unique, which adds points, so i think both designs would be great. design 2 is rather boring to me

proposal 1. ~59 floors + huge base with floors + crown
proposal 3. ~66 floors (also counted what i guess might be mechanical floors. the dividers) +crown (also these are not pure twins, one is actually taller than the other)

i think all proposals are about the same height in the end.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

z0rg said:


> Greenland may develop this project.
> http://www.hzoiec.com/xwsd/962.htm



I may need to add this on my list


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 847003960


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I favor proposal 2 or 3.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Number 1!


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Number 1 is my favorite! Like the way they try to combine ancient chinese architecture
with modern styles.
Proposal 2 is another good looking alternative.
But i don't like the third version, looks boring to me, nothing special.
...and yes, one dubai was my first thought too.


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes, #1..


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

More renders of the first proposal


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

^^*final design by SOM*^^
According to the sources it will be 310m
http://hz.house.sina.com.cn/scan/2014-12-09/09275947894017818943962.shtml
http://xinyuled.b2b.alighting.cn/xifen/20141217/81000.htm
http://m.fang.com/bbs/hz/2011107318/504289431.htm
http://finance.ce.cn/rolling/201412/09/t20141209_4081746.shtml


























































































*08.01.2015*








The plot ready for preparation^^


















Overview dezember 2014


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i actually was there at the end of january, couldn't look above the wall though. looked pretty empty. that whole area is hardly accessable aslong that massive bridge construction blocks nearly all of the roads to the west.


----------



## TorontoSky (Jun 12, 2015)

Even though I can't help but thinking it looks like a wire cutter handle stuck in the ground, it still is a fabulous design for a skyscraper(s) and I would love to see it built. Because it "ain't" no wire cutter! :hmm: That is for sure.


----------



## TorontoSky (Jun 12, 2015)

I vote for proposal #1.


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

looks like proposal 1 is awesome...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I actually like proposal 3 most, then 2 (for the main towers) and then only the probably final design number 1.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

teddybear said:


> looks like proposal 1 is awesome...


Me too. It's different from anything else in this heights. And it's an engeneering masterpiece:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Hangzhou will be host of the 2022 Asian Games, so I am sure these twin towers will get more love soon. Hope they will start this year.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Forgot about the absurdly awesome SOM proposal. 

Should come with a NSFW tag.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

has it been approved?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Of course, proposal 1 is the best possible choice, but totally impossible in today´s China, when designs simplifying and reducing.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tcgy551


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 27 by moyan808


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm really excited about this one (or two)!!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

two merged in one :drool:


----------



## WhiteGerbera (Sep 14, 2016)

Twins! :cheers1:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tcgy551


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by skylmage


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808

*2017.11.26*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808

*2018.2.4*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808

*2018/05/01*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 挑水 

*25.5*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tcgy551


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tcgy551


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tcgy551


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tcgy551


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 挑水 *Pick water*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tcgy551

*2018/08/28*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 旋律味道










by jamesf007


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

vincentfanger

*10.12*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tcgy551


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by jamesf007


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

oscillation said:


> by moyan808


I never get tired to see this render :drool::drool:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-19 by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 挑水贰

*3.5*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Just imagine this design with towers twice as tall :drool:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*11.26*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*12.2*

302.6x2
310m is asl


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
holy01

*2019.12.6*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*12.15*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*2019/12/31*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*2020/01/05*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*2020/01/12*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*3.6*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*3.14*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by cf0702

*3.22*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01








*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 挑水贰














*



by 风吹鸡蛋壳 *4.8














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 4.14








































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴 4.22

















via 挑水贰














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳 2020/04/26



























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳  2020/05/06*

From this angle the tower on the right is ~140m, which is the half of the main structure.
*












































































by holy01 2020/05/06












































*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that bridge should be a bit upper like this


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i like that cladding on the inside of the towers.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@oscillation Any idea why the pictures in your older posts aren't showing up anymore? It'd be a shame if these threads don't provide a continual photo history of a building's construction.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A short construction-history of the building

2017 (Part 1)

October










November


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018 (Part 2)

May










June










August










Oktober










December


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019 (Part 3)

19-01-19










19-02-19










19-03-05










19-03-17










19-03-31










19-04-10


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019 (Part 4)

19-04-23










19-05-10










19-05-29










19-07-02










19-08-14










19-09-14


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019 (Part 5)

19-10-04










19-10-28










19-11-14










19-12-06










19-12-31


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020 (Part 6)

20-01-12










20-03-05










The following construction-pics since march 2020 are visible from oscillation


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

zwamborn said:


> A short construction-history of the building


Wow! Go zwamborn! Not only do you provide new pictures, but also the whole history of the building's construction!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by cs 1867 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zader on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vision of Qianjiang Century City New CBD (钱江世纪城, at south bank of the Qiantang River)*
with Hangzhou Greenland Center Twin Towers right in the middle








by Mr.孙孙 on 500px




*Qiangjiang New City CBD (钱江新城, at north bank of the Qiantang River)*
This CBD had already been largely materialized









by HspecialH on 500px









by Rayneo的旅行摄 on 500px










by 视觉杭州部落 on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-05 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Quality of Hangzhou's skyline is exquisite and density is quite good as well, it would just do well with a tall tower. I know there is a height restriction around West Lake, but I don't know if the CBD has a restriction, a 499m tower would work there very well


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

There's a 400M+ Tower proposed near the future Hangzhou West Railway Station in the so called Hangzhou's "Yun City (云城, or cloud computing City) Area" in NW Hangzhou.
The Hangzhou West Railway Station is currently under construction.
It will be one of the largest railway stations in China upon its completion in 2022 (just in time for the 2022 Hangzhou Asian Games).

Renderings of the winning Hangzhou West Railway Station Area proposal from the Hangzhou-based local architects *CCTN (筑境设计)*



-------------------------------------------------------- The 400m+ Tower with the tapered-crown -----------------------------------------------------































---------------------------------------------------------- Hangzhou West Railway Station (currently U/C) ------------------------------------------------------


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 铁臂木子 on 500px




​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-12 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-21 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by VIVI on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hangzhou's skyline is on both sides of the river!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-14 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-29 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The bridge looks lower than it is in the render.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

2020-10-29 by 風吹雞蛋殼








【杭】建设纪实——杭州奥体中心体育游泳馆 | 39.7万方 | 18000座+6000座 | 幕墙施工 - 第54页 - 杭州 - 高楼迷


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/11/09













































*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

In the distance...








西湖 by ks 低调 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/11/27



























































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by yxj0907 2020/12/05














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/12/06





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2020/12/15*































*by yugeyi970

















by  wz20101951













































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 挑水贰

2020/12/24

T/O main structure. ~282m.





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

https://720yun.com/u/55cjO0task5


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
I am upset because I presume this structure won't be occupied floors 😢 😢


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

new proposal in Shenzhen. Seems like this design was its progenitor. 









SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base Tower C...


Design by Zaha Hadid https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/5ryrEf7lU887Q03u0o7R2g http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3268491&extra=page%3D1&page=1




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

these designs aren't that similar to be honest


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
it looks like ice cream melting 😁


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i remember that one, i think Guiyang Financial Center still turned out great even though that design was so much cooler and more interesting.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by wishing曜 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 风吹鸡蛋壳

2021/01/06





























*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 東東東 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 2









Untitled by 枯燥 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume there are 2 floors connecting these two buildings


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.10.01








by 一颗大橙子 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-08 by holy01


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.10.08








by ©Cai23 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am disappointed that there is no photo inside this structure


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小呆瓜不会摄影 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.10.16








by ©Cai23 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ©Cai23 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.11.10








by LIUKUN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.11.14








by 杨泽强Dir.📷 on 500px








by 小宝97 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 12 by weigao2009 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 28 by bluehalo


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 《OTXMX on Gaoloumi:*









*By xufengok on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.12.04








by 小宝97 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

they are an authentic inverted pants shape buildings


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 18 by bluehalo on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking good... Gotta see this at night


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on December 23, 2021


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am upset to see there are only 2 floors inside that structure linking these buildings


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 16:*








月照大江 by 清茶 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

a pair of tweezers


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 魔眼 via 后花园之城 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

by hotbean的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

also by 皓瀚霏凡的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

awesome atrium


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

拍摄于 2022-06-06


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

shot on 2022-06-16


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 后花园之城 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.06.20








by ShellPhoto on 500px








by ShellPhoto on 500px








by ShellPhoto on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-02 by 挑水贰


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

does the roof have holes between these glass panels? I thought it would be some kind of greenhouse


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 東東東 on 500px








by bd的笨笨熊 on 500px








by 风来 on 500px




​


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

拍摄于 2022-07-07


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@mark198307 Are you 随风, or is that someone else whose photos you share here?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> @mark198307 Are you 随风, or is that someone else whose photos you share here?


^^



mark198307 said:


> 随风 is me
> All the photos I sent were taken by myself


😅


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

A Chicagoan said:


> @mark198307 Are you 随风, or is that someone else whose photos you share here?


Yes 随风 is me


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by -zq- on 500px








by XTIMAGE on 500px








by -zq- on 500px








by 春江冬鱼 on 500px




​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

在奥体 指向下一个黄金时代 ——凤凰网房产杭州


又一百亿大盘闪耀奥体，金帝T-ONE潮博盛映杭州



hz.ihouse.ifeng.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

mark198307 said:


> Yes 随风 is me


please, take photos about other buildings in hangzhou, I beg


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

mark198307 said:


> Yes 随风 is me


THE CHOSEN ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Zaz965 said:


> please, take photos about other buildings in hangzhou, I beg


Follow my 720yun panorama


720云全景虚拟现实社区,720全景摄影,全景视频,全景相机,360度全景拍摄,VR制作,全景旅游,全景新闻,全景图片,虚拟漫游,VR视频,VR航拍,全景地图,全景看世界


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

shot on 2022-08-08


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these buildings at background
















HANGZHOU | Shimao Hangzhou Twin Towers | 273m x 2 | 61...


by Mr吴 on 500px by Mr吴 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

shot on 2022-08-12


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-08-19


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

This should be center city cuz it's so damn beautiful. If I had my way it would.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trustevil said:


> This should be center city cuz it's so damn beautiful. If I had my way it would.


it's facing the CBD directly, so it is in a quite prominent location already


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^^
Look like a central and prominent location to me... 



A Chicagoan said:


> *By 魔眼 via 后花园之城 on Gaoloumi:*











by: Explore 4045 best graphic resources


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-29 by wsylegolas


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 11 by 阿泽同学很精彩


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

shot on 2022-09-15


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I didn't notice greenland center is aligned to the golden ball at background


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px








by 仰泳的鱼 on 500px



​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

These two turned out beautifully! If only they were taller!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

they are beautiful, indeed, but they should be a bit thicker


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

Shot on 2022-10-23












Sina Visitor System


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

再见2022 by 大赵子 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

© by 双叶


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

© by 张白兔


----------

